# Software Update: HR20 - 0xbe



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

New Software ~9/1/2006
Manufacture 700-0xbe

---------------
Release Notes:
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=63120

*PLEASE DON"T POST... DIDN'T GET IT, or GOT IT tracking posts in this thread, they will be deleted
*

Previous Version Thread:
*There was no dedicated thread for the 0xbb or prior releases*


----------



## Wally_Gator (Nov 28, 2005)

Earl, the link from the releas enotes points to the R15 thread...
FYI

Now it works???? Maybe I was too fast..


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Wally_Gator said:


> Earl, the link from the releas enotes points to the R15 thread...
> FYI


Yah... I had to wait till I posted this thread, to get it's link.. then go back and edit that one... and then get that one to put it in this thread.... 

It has already been corrected.


----------



## f300v10 (Feb 11, 2005)

So Earl, does the fix for remembering the paused location now allow you to 'simulate' dual buffers by recording both, and switching between the 2 with pause/exit/previous?


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

f300v10 said:


> So Earl, does the fix for remembering the paused location now allow you to 'simulate' dual buffers by recording both, and switching between the 2 with pause/exit/previous?


I haven't tested it specifically.... But I don't think so.
I know it will remember the pause point when leaving a previously recorded program, but I haven't tried it with PREV or with a program that is actively recording.


----------



## DeanS (Aug 23, 2006)

How do you know if you have this latest software update? I know this is probably a lame question. Also, if you don't have it, how do you force it? Thanks.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Menu->Setup->Settings->Info scroll down


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

Earl:
How do you force the software update on the HR20 DVR? I'm still at 0xbb.


----------



## greywolf (Jul 13, 2005)

Keying in 02468 at the welcome screen will load the latest available update.


----------



## naijai (Aug 19, 2006)

What download x00BE fixes: 
Playback problems: 
OSD "Do you want to delete?" appeared when it wasn't necessary. 
Frozen picture when playing back from MyVOD. 
If you PAUSE and then PLAY during recorded show, program will no longer start from beginning of show. 
Audio / Video problems when channel changing. 
Lockup / stability. 
Sometimes locked up when pausing Live TV for a long several hours. 
Sometimes had trouble getting receiver to reboot


----------



## Vinny (Sep 2, 2006)

Earl:
My HR20 is being installed on 9/16. Do you think it will have the newest software or will I need to force it?


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

It should come down very shortly after you initially start the system


----------



## Vinny (Sep 2, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> It should come down very shortly after you initially start the system


Again, thanks a lot!


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Since there's some "de ja vu" here with early audio issues....I wonder if anyone has tried putting in an uncabled or unattached set of RCA plus in the audio connectors (back of unit) just to see if the audio outage problems go away, just like they did on the sister H20 receiver units....I recall that until a firmware fix was provided about 60 days after introduction (which would end up being about early October for the HR20 if the timelines coincide), this temporarily corrected the hardware quirk in the unit design.

Since I won't get my HR20 for another 10 days, I can't ry this, but it might be interesting to see the impact on the audio issues. I would bet that there is alot of hardware overlap between the HR20 DVR and the H20 receiver in base components, and also some overlap for the MPEG4 part of the firmware, so this might be the same historical path we saw with the H20 (got fixed in about 60 days after launch the last time).


----------



## dandrewk (Sep 11, 2006)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> Since there's some "de ja vu" here with early audio issues....I wonder if anyone has tried putting in an uncabled or unattached set of RCA plus in the audio connectors (back of unit) just to see if the audio outage problems go away, just like they did on the sister H20 receiver units....I recall that until a firmware fix was provided about 60 days after introduction (which would end up being about early October for the HR20 if the timelines coincide), this temporarily corrected the hardware quirk in the unit design.
> 
> Since I won't get my HR20 for another 10 days, I can't ry this, but it might be interesting to see the impact on the audio issues. I would bet that there is alot of hardware overlap between the HR20 DVR and the H20 receiver in base components, and also some overlap for the MPEG4 part of the firmware, so this might be the same historical path we saw with the H20 (got fixed in about 60 days after launch the last time).


I tried that. No luck. It would have been nice, though.

Guess we'll just have to wait for the next update. Any ideas as to when, Earl?


----------



## briang5000 (Aug 11, 2004)

I can watch my local HD without much trouble on my new HR20, but 
when I record these shows; on playback they suffer from video freezes and stutters.

I've tested several times and am currently trying a complete system reset.
The first reset didn't fix the problem.

MPEG2 HD and SD recording all playback fine.
MPEG4 HD is fine live but the same programs on playback all suffer.

WEWS-HD in Cleveland seems to stutter the most on playback.
WJW-HD stutters less often and is almost watchable
WKYC-HD doesn't seem to stutter at all on playback.

I'm wondering if this is a problem with the individual uplinks of these channels, a software issue, or a hardware problem.


----------



## wilbur_the_goose (Aug 16, 2006)

briang, if you can watch the channel live OK, it's not a problem with the uplink. Would seem to be a bug.


----------



## briang5000 (Aug 11, 2004)

wilbur_the_goose said:


> briang, if you can watch the channel live OK, it's not a problem with the uplink. Would seem to be a bug.


I'm hoping it's a bug and not a hard drive issue.
It's very strange that watching live -- no issues --
watching exact same thing via recording and big time issues.

I've e-mailed direcTV.
Any idea if they monitor these boards?


----------



## Alan Gordon (Jun 7, 2004)

briang5000 said:


> I'm hoping it's a bug and not a hard drive issue.


That reminds me of when I upgraded to the HR10-250 last year. During the hot months (which in South Georgia is almost year round), I get a lot of signal break-ups (during the cooler months, this isn't a problem), but I thought I had a problem with my hard drive, until I learned what the problem was not with the hard drive, but with the reception that I was receiving from my antenna. Since the HR20 doesn't have OTA tuning enabled yet, this is obviously not your problem, but hopefully it will be like my case, and not be a hard drive issue.

~Alan


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

briang5000 said:


> I'm hoping it's a bug and not a hard drive issue.
> It's very strange that watching live -- no issues --
> watching exact same thing via recording and big time issues.
> 
> ...


Yes, DirecTV sees what we post here.


----------



## dlt21 (Sep 13, 2006)

I am having hr20 and 5lnb dish ( have 3 lnb now) installed9/25. A few questions

1. I have DVI on my Sony GWIII now is it worth investing in HDMI to DVI cord at this time, since HDMI connection sounds like its kinda messed up at this time ?

2. How are the mpeg 4 locals compared to OTA ?

3. OTA not enabled at this time ? any guess when?

thanks for any input

David


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

HDMI is problamatic for some, but it isn't cronic...
As mine works... in general... Occasionally after turning my TV on, I have to turn it off/on again... but that is more with the TV, but I have had that with other devices.

#2) here in chicago... on the H20, OTA/MPEG4 where nearly identical

#3) OTA... October is the current estimate.


----------



## br16 (Sep 15, 2006)

So I got my HR20 tonight and seemed to have every issue that I have read here right from the start. I waited about 2 hours for the software update and then decided to force it using the 02468 at the welcome screen.

I got the blue screen that showed searching for new software, and then it changed to new software found (00BE) and started to download it. The problem is it is now hung up (for an hour) at 1% complete and the numbers in the upper left corner of the screen keep alternating between 4/93/20 and 4/93/50.

Any ideas or suggestions?


----------



## mrnygiants (Sep 12, 2006)

same here, but mine say 4/21/20 and 4/21/50, and it too is stuck at 1%


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

D* just needs to give up and go back to Tivo, to something that actually works.

What do you guys make of this?
http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?p=8433823&&#post8433823

Maybe there is hope for Tivo yet.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

theratpatrol said:


> D* just needs to give up and go back to Tivo, to something that actually works.
> 
> What do you guys make of this?
> http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?p=8433823&&#post8433823
> ...


Until TiVo is purchased by someone else.... there is always a chance.
but honestly... you have a better chance of winning the lottery. Okay, maybe a little bit better then that.

As for the Murdock...
Already talking about it here:
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=64238


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

mrnygiants said:


> same here, but mine say 4/21/20 and 4/21/50, and it too is stuck at 1%


Try alternating your two feeds....
But, I wouldn't recommend forcing an update at this time of night.

As I have said in a few places, code is in beta testing right now... so they may pull the 0xBE from the data stream.... your unit won't install a software version unless it gets a complete version of it... but however, it will continue to TRY to get that complete version until it reaches a critical failure point, or you reset the sysetm (which isn't recommended either)

Right now... don't force the update.

As mose scheduled installs don't happen at 12:30am EST they are not expecting people to be doing forced software updates


----------



## br16 (Sep 15, 2006)

Thanks Earl. I actually started the download at about 9pm and eventually just went to bed while it was stuck at 1%. I gave it another try this morning and it worked.


----------



## YankeeFan (Jan 31, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Yes, DirecTV sees what we post here.


Yeah? well if they do I have a message for them.....go back to TiVo!!!! The R15 was a sign of things to come and now it seems they've done it again with the HR20....crappy software that should have never been released until it was FULLY tested, no dual buffers, no OTA, etc. etc. etc. I think Rupert is right, D* has become a turd bird.


----------



## dthoman (Aug 22, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> As mose scheduled installs don't happen at 12:30am EST they are not expecting people to be doing forced software updates


Earl:

This brings up a question. Last around 9:30 P.M. or so (12:30 EST) my record light flashed red for about 30-45 seconds. Now I wasn't recording anything and I was watching CSI off off Channel 81. I was wondering what that was all about?

I was going to post a new thread, but since I read you last sentence it made me think that was the time that the red light appeared on my receiver. It just kinda flashed a few times and nothing happened.

I checked the software version this morning and it is still 0xbe.

Any explainations. Thanks.


----------



## OrlandoJoe (Sep 6, 2006)

dthoman said:


> Earl:
> 
> This brings up a question. Last around 9:30 P.M. or so (12:30 EST) my record light flashed red for about 30-45 seconds. Now I wasn't recording anything and I was watching CSI off off Channel 81. I was wondering what that was all about?
> 
> ...


Maybe a Showcase download? My Showcase folder is still empty, which I thought was wierd. Always have plenty of them on my Tivo SD box.


----------



## spolaski (Sep 12, 2006)

Earl (since you are most likely to know)

Is there anyplace that they publish the history of changes in the versions of software? E.G. what fixes have been made since the previous version?

Thanks,

Steve


----------



## BillyT2002 (Oct 19, 2002)

YankeeFan said:


> Yeah? well if they do I have a message for them.....go back to TiVo!!!! The R15 was a sign of things to come and now it seems they've done it again with the HR20....crappy software that should have never been released until it was FULLY tested, no dual buffers, no OTA, etc. etc. etc. I think Rupert is right, D* has become a turd bird.


Rupert is the head "turd" as he made the situation such as it is.


----------

